# Deer Burger recipe



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't find beef fat any more to make that deer burger, try this, you're going to love it.
1 part Jimmy Dean Sausage(or you're favorite brand), 3 parts lean deer meat( or any kind of wild meat for that matter).

This is real lean burger but you can add a higher % of sausage if you want.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea! A few years ago someone on this forum suggested bacon ends and bit if you don't have beef fat so I've been doing that for years. It's a great way to do it also, but I prefer sausage to bacon for breakfast. Gotta give this a try and see if it holds true for dinner also.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I buy the fattiest pork shoulder I can, and then I also bought some pork belly and used that for my venison burger. It was really good


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have cut antelope burger with chorizo, and it is amazing as well


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bacon is a great idea too.

Basically anything with pork fat in it will work nicely.

Beef fat is ok too but hard to find.

Deer fat tastes nasty and should not be used.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I've always just mixed my ground deer with some fatty ground beef. About 60%deer /40%beef. Taste great.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

scartinez said:


> I've always just mixed my ground deer with some fatty ground beef. About 60%deer /40%beef. Taste great.


If you get the high fat ground beef that works perfectly.

It gives you leaner ground meat that way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great ideas here.

Mrs Goob prefers beef fat in her wild game burger, I like pork mixed in with mine. 

We get beef fat, beef trimmings, from the local Smith's grocery store 2 or 3 times a year. In late-August I'll get on the "beef scrap call" list. After the first of September the list gets pretty long. 20 to 30lbs is about right at one time. The fat that's not used right away gets frozen in 5lb vacuum packages. The fat runs about $0.49/lb.

For pork I load up on Boston Butts when they're on sale and once a year I order a 60lb "chub" of fatty pork scraps. There are options as far as the ratio of fat to lean goes. I usually get somewhere around 66% fat to 33% lean. The chub comes in a square frozen block and the butcher saws it into 2"-thick slices for me. Oddly, the fatty chubs cost more than Boston Butts on sale but for many sausage recipes Butts just don't have enough fat in them when mixed with wild game meat.

I like my burger ground through a 3/16" plate, Mrs Goob gets 1/8". Man it's tough grinding through an 1/8" plate.

Keep your meat frosty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never found it hard to get beef / pork fat near me, worst case you put in a order and have to wait a few days. I've usually found they have it in a fridge / freezer in the back.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most stores area going to prepackaged meats and don't do the butchering themselves anymore. That is when you could pick up beef fat at just about any time you wanted it. Now it seams that the butcher that is at the store just doesn't care or know to save any of it during hunting seasons. 

A couple of years ago I needed some beef fat and went into a couple of larger grocery stores and talked to the butchers. After 5 days they had saved me about 5lb total. Needless to say that ground elk was quite lean.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Most stores area going to prepackaged meats and don't do the butchering themselves anymore. That is when you could pick up beef fat at just about any time you wanted it. Now it seams that the butcher that is at the store just doesn't care or know to save any of it during hunting seasons.
> 
> A couple of years ago I needed some beef fat and went into a couple of larger grocery stores and talked to the butchers. After 5 days they had saved me about 5lb total. Needless to say that ground elk was quite lean.


Yeah. We have 2 grocery stores here in Hooterville, neither one trims pork.

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Great ideas here.
> 
> Mrs Goob prefers beef fat in her wild game burger, I like pork mixed in with mine.
> 
> ...


I prefer pork fat. It is more clear and has more of a honey flavor.

Beef fat has more of a buttery flavor.

They are both good but I think pork is better.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> Most stores area going to prepackaged meats and don't do the butchering themselves anymore. That is when you could pick up beef fat at just about any time you wanted it. Now it seams that the butcher that is at the store just doesn't care or know to save any of it during hunting seasons.
> 
> A couple of years ago I needed some beef fat and went into a couple of larger grocery stores and talked to the butchers. After 5 days they had saved me about 5lb total. Needless to say that ground elk was quite lean.


 There are many stores that still do their own cutting, problem is all meat comes in primal form, meaning there are no longer sides of beef--thus eliminating all the heavy fat that is on the sides (kidney-True suet). All Associated Food stores do their own cutting. If you want fat saved you must call and reserve it. We do have some pork trimmings, but most pork comes in block ready(trimmed and ready to cut). I used to save all the fat, but after throwing most of it away I stopped.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I also use the bacon ends and pieces for my burger. I really like the way it turns out. You get a bit of bacon flavor, but you also get really great quality fat for your burger.


----------

